

How many Hollywood stars does it take to make mathematicians glamorous? - auntienomen
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/2014/11/breakthrough_prize_ceremony_oscars_of_science_honor_mathematicians_life.html

======
auntienomen
_Milner was poorly advised, however, if he was told that the winners were
plausible rock star material._

It's a pity that von Neumann is gone. That was a man who knew how to party.

